# Two birds golden ale clone ?



## robbo007 (9/10/13)

Hi all. Im lookng to try this as an all grain recipe. Any one know the recipe?
Thanks,,
Rob


----------



## micblair (9/10/13)

From their website:

"Two Birds Golden Ale is brewed using ale, wheat and Vienna malts. It is bittered with New Zealand Southern Cross hops while Motueka and Australian Summer hops are used for aroma. Motueka contributes melon and citrus aromas and flavours, while Summer contributes spice and apricot notes"

*Grain bill* (20L final volume, single infusion mash @65C for 1h, 85% efficiency, 75% apparent attenuation, 4.5% ABV)

3.1 kg Maris Otter
550g Vienna
200g Wheat malt

*Hops:*
Southern Cross @ 60 minutes to 15 IBU
1:1 Motueka: Summer (at no more than 1g/L each, i.e. 40 g total hop) into the whirlpool. (if you're allowing 15 minute hop stand before sending it through heat exchange), you can expect an extra 10 ibu's with the assumption your kettle temperature hovers around 95C. 

*Yeast:*
US-05 (I think?)


----------



## micblair (9/10/13)

Sorry if you know this stuff already, but this recipe will have to be adjusted for your own:

Mash efficiency
System efficiency inc. losses such as evaporation, or the amount of wort you can physically collect
Type of wort cooling, i.e no-chill or chill
Yeast attenuation
local water profile
There's probably a half a dozen threads, if not more on each of the above bullet points on AHB


----------



## robbo007 (10/10/13)

Great thanks. When it says Vienna malts looks plural. What other Vienna malt wold go with this too. Too boost the malt level up a little.


----------



## robbo007 (10/10/13)

What substitute hops could be used for Summer and Southern Cross? Can't get those two over in Europe. Motueka looks like Saaz.
Cheers,
Rob


----------



## brewtas (10/10/13)

It's malt that's being pluralised, not Vienna. The phrase is 'ale, wheat and Vienna malts'.


----------



## robbo007 (10/10/13)

Ok thanks for clearing this up.


----------



## Spiesy (10/10/13)

Decent drop, the Golden Ale. Nice session beer, palate cleanser and/or introductory beer (for those a little scared of craft beer), I find.

Good luck, let us know how you go.


----------



## BeerNess (10/10/13)

Rob The Guinness Man said:


> What substitute hops could be used for Summer and Southern Cross? Can't get those two over in Europe. Motueka looks like Saaz.
> Cheers,
> Rob


Honestly nothing can quite substitute for motueka, it's parent is saaz but has a very different profile. 
I dare say that no euro or UK hops will substitute well, US hops might do if you can't get Aus & NZ stuff.


----------



## robbo007 (10/10/13)

Darn. I might have to buy from Australia then  expensive postage. Hmmm I'll keep looking for a supplier in Europe. If anyone know please let know.
Cheers
Rob


----------

